# CHEERS! Please school me on RC's deluxe beverage package



## NOLA_Tink

Where can I use it on Coco Cay (floating bars? swim-up bars?) Can I use it in the main dining room? Can I use it at the 24-hr deli for mimosas or Irish coffee in the morning?  Where else can I use it?  Thanks!!


----------



## Capt_BJ

warning: answers are valid as of my last cruise ... pre-COVID

yes, yes, and I guess yes (never done it tho - a wake up drink - after dinner Irish Coffee YES)


Coco Cay operates as an extension for the ship ..... cashless and your room/key card is your charge card. 

You use it 'everyplace' on the ship. There is a $$ per drink cap but I've never hit it. Something like Johnny Walker Blue would be over the top. Typical foo foo drinks are covered as was my Buffalo Trace on the rocks.

In dining room for wine you get a _discount on a bottle_ but wine per glass is included (dollar limit applies again) ... find something you like by the glass!!!! If you do traditional dining and tell them you like the same every night, it will be at your seat . . . if you are gonna change it up I suggest mentioning that so they don't waste pours . . . .

Starbucks is NOT covered ..... fresh squeeze OJ IS


----------



## crabbymom

You can use it at any bar on board, the Main Dining Room, the Windjammer, and Coco Cay.  The only place it does not work is room service.  Yes, you can get an Irish coffee in the morning!  Best way to start the day!


----------



## starvenger

btw the price cap varies by ship. If you're on one of the newer megaships it's higher, and lower on one of the older ships. You can get top shelf stuff, but if the 20yo single malt is $20 and the cap is $15, you'd pay the difference.

I'm sure that if you ask the barkeep they'll help you figure out what shelf alcohol you can get.

And a final word: every cruise we see people on Day 2 that definitely over imbibed on Day 1. Don't be that person.


----------



## mevelandry

starvenger said:


> btw the price cap varies by ship. If you're on one of the newer megaships it's higher, and lower on one of the older ships. You can get top shelf stuff, but if the 20yo single malt is $20 and the cap is $15, you'd pay the difference.
> 
> I'm sure that if you ask the barkeep they'll help you figure out what shelf alcohol you can get.
> 
> And a final word: every cruise we see people on Day 2 that definitely over imbibed on Day 1. Don't be that person.



Reminds me of that time where I heard a guy bragging about drinking his 15th drink that day. I think it was 1:00 or 2:00 PM. How the guy was still walking and still looking somewhat « normal« is still a mystery to me.

After two drinks I just wanna nap. LOL


----------



## Capt_BJ

This is not to encourage additional drinking

but IME on Royal, if two drinks a day is your limit you'll lose money big time with their drink package. Altho the price varies I've NEVER gotten it for less than $45 per person/day (plus 18% tip) .... most drinks are well under $15. Often the price is over $60 per person/day ....


----------



## starvenger

Capt_BJ said:


> This is not to encourage additional drinking
> 
> but IME on Royal, if two drinks a day is your limit you'll lose money big time with their drink package. Altho the price varies I've NEVER gotten it for less than $45 per person/day (plus 18% tip) .... most drinks are well under $15. Often the price is over $60 per person/day ....


You hit the nail on the head. Two drinks a day does not make the package worth your while. And I think that if you're a moderate drinker, you can probably get by on the 2 drinks + 2 bottles per cabin + drinking at the ports for the duration of the cruise.

@Capt_BJ  What would you say the tipping point is for getting the package vs not? I think conventional wisdom says 4 cocktails/8 Beers but factor in Evian/Espressos/Juices and it's probably a little less? 

And I'd also say for a 7+ night cruise you might be asking a lot of your liver to handle all that drinking.



mevelandry said:


> After two drinks I just wanna nap. LOL


Nowadays, yes, for sure. When I was younger, I could handle it better. Maybe.


----------



## Frozen2014

Don't forget that the package includes non-alcoholic drinks too...specialty coffees, bottled water, soda, freshly squeezed juice, etc


----------



## Capt_BJ

What would you say the tipping point is for getting the package vs not? I think conventional wisdom says 4 cocktails/8 Beers but factor in Evian/Espressos/Juices and it's probably a little less? 

I would not care to make a general statement along those lines.  Most people can do the math to their own satisfaction.  We like a cocktail b4 dinner, wine with dinner, perhaps an after dinner drink or one with 'the show' ... toss in some sodas (we're not much into the FooFoo coffee).  Maybe a beer at lunch.  For us $45 is very interesting price and we'll usually grab that if available.  $50 is in the "let's think about it" and $60 is NO.

Just for discussion, another cruise line we took for a 2 week England and Norway cruise offered a similar package at $20 per person / day ... I say similar because beer and wine at meals, and a mini fridge stocked with soft drinks (replenished daily) and bottled water and still and sparkling water in your room was included in the base fare .....


----------



## Spunky946

starvenger said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Two drinks a day does not make the package worth your while. And I think that if you're a moderate drinker, you can probably get by on the 2 drinks + 2 bottles per cabin + drinking at the ports for the duration of the cruise.
> 
> @Capt_BJ  What would you say the tipping point is for getting the package vs not? I think conventional wisdom says 4 cocktails/8 Beers but factor in Evian/Espressos/Juices and it's probably a little less?
> 
> And I'd also say for a 7+ night cruise you might be asking a lot of your liver to handle all that drinking.
> 
> 
> Nowadays, yes, for sure. When I was younger, I could handle it better. Maybe.


I think the tipping point is 5-6 drinks a day including wine, beer, or foo foo drinks, plus bottles of water and soda.  I typically don’t drink that much at home, but on vacation it’s fun.  I’ll have maybe a foo drink or two during the day, beer/wine with dinner and drinks in the evening,  plus the soda on and off all day.


----------



## Frozen2014

Spunky946 said:


> I think the tipping point is 5-6 drinks a day including wine, beer, or foo foo drinks, plus bottles of water and soda.  I typically don’t drink that much at home, but on vacation it’s fun.  I’ll have maybe a foo drink or two during the day, beer/wine with dinner and drinks in the evening,  plus the soda on and off all day.


At a good price ($47), even 4 alcoholic drinks breaks even.  I'm the same...rarely drink at home...but on vacation, I do like to have a few (but I'm still a light drinker).  We had the package once and I broke even on some days, some days I was under.  But what I liked was the flexibility and being able to try new things without a second thought. Or I could purchase a drink and not feel like I had to finish it.  And one of my favorite things was just getting a coffee and adding Baileys.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Y'all are AMAZING!!  Thank you for sharing such great insight and experiences!  It's great to know that it works pretty much everywhere (except for room service, which we expected would be the norm).  My hubby and I both like to enjoy adult beverages on vacations: Irish coffee for breakfast, a relaxing beer or 2 throughout the day, a pre-dinner beverage, a glass of wine at dinner, and trying new and interesting cocktails after dinner.  I really like the idea of prepaying for everything and just enjoying ourselves when we get there. (I think the current deluxe package price for our 5-night cruise is around $50/night.)  On our Disney cruise, we had a wine package and did 1-2 beverage/wine/liquor seminars every day and part of the fun was just trying new things and socializing with our servers.  
This info was super helpful and I really appreciate it! Thanks, DisBuddies!


----------



## cutigerlady

Another thing to note about the package, you can get one alcoholic and one non-alcoholic drink at a time from a bar.  For example, I ask for a bottle of water with every drink so that I either slow down the alcohol consumption or I put the water in my stateroom fridge for later.  On port days, they usually have big drums of water/powerade on your way out and you can take 2 drinks for every package.  This helps us have plenty of water with us on our excursions.  At dinner they always have a shot of the day (some of these are really good!) that is included in your package.  The smoothies in the spa are included as well.  I've had mixed luck in getting milkshakes from Johnny Rockets covered from the to-go counter.  Now, post-COVID I've heard rumors of not being able to walk around with drinks, so this may change if the package is worth it or not.  Lastly, keep checking the price of your package because you can cancel and rebook if the price drops.  Usually, the best price is right before final payment date.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Such great tips, @cutigerlady! Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## JLitfin

We just purchased the drink plan for our cruise next June, hoping cruising will be back in full swing by then, it was over the weekend with black Friday deals.  We got it for $43 per person, per day.   This price is the best price that I've seen over the last several years, but I don't usually remember to look over black Friday either.  We usually take one cruise a year, and I like purchasing the drink plan knowing everything is paid for and we can order whatever we want as long as it's not over the limit.


----------



## sam_gordon

Think about how much (and what) you'd drink each day.   Sure 5-6 drinks in a day isn't too much, especially if you add bottled water to that.  BUT, remember that is EVERY DAY of your cruise.  Easy to do on sea days and private islands, maybe not so easy on port days.  And I think they've gone back to everyone over 18 in a cabin needs to get it if one person gets it. 

Obviously it depends on the person.  I got the drink package on one cruise (when they didn't have the "everyone in a cabin" requirement).  I *THINK* I broke even, maybe came out a little ahead.  But, I ended up consciously thinking about how much I had to drink that day.  By about day 6-7, I was getting burned out on alcohol (I still made sure I made it).  YMMV.

There are others who say "I want to know how much my alcohol is going to cost/I don't want a bill at the end of the cruise."  IMO, take how much you'd pay for the package, stick it in a special bank account (or bring the cash on board).  On the next to last night, go to the desk and use it to pay for your alcohol.  

Of course, with Covid and being shutdown for almost a year, who knows what they're going to do with pricing.  They can change the package price, they can change the individual drink price (both of which change the math).


----------



## mog

cutigerlady said:


> Another thing to note about the package, you can get one alcoholic and one non-alcoholic drink at a time from a bar.  For example, I ask for a bottle of water with every drink so that I either slow down the alcohol consumption or I put the water in my stateroom fridge for later.  On port days, they usually have big drums of water/powerade on your way out and you can take 2 drinks for every package.  This helps us have plenty of water with us on our excursions.  At dinner they always have a shot of the day (some of these are really good!) that is included in your package.  The smoothies in the spa are included as well.  I've had mixed luck in getting milkshakes from Johnny Rockets covered from the to-go counter.  Now, post-COVID I've heard rumors of not being able to walk around with drinks, so this may change if the package is worth it or not.  Lastly, keep checking the price of your package because you can cancel and rebook if the price drops.  Usually, the best price is right before final payment date.


I’ve heard this recommendation before but I can’t figure out how to do it.  When I go into my cruise planner it just shows that we already purchased the drink package - it doesn’t show what the current pricing is so I can’t see if it’s better than what I got!


----------



## Frozen2014

mog said:


> I’ve heard this recommendation before but I can’t figure out how to do it.  When I go into my cruise planner it just shows that we already purchased the drink package - it doesn’t show what the current pricing is so I can’t see if it’s better than what I got!


Just click on the picture of the package (above the pink banner).  It will open the details with the current selling price.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Frozen2014 said:


> Just click on the picture of the package (above the pink banner).  It will open the details with the current selling price.



Great to know! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mog

Frozen2014 said:


> Just click on the picture of the package (above the pink banner).  It will open the details with the current selling price.


Thank you!  I could not figure that out!  Looks like it's the still the same price we paid for now....will check again.


----------



## Sleepy425

I’m late to the party on this one, but just a heads up - on CocoCay the wandering bar tenders tend to have the CocoLocos in souvenir cups. These will end up costing you a few dollars because it is over the  $ cap. So make sure you ask for them to get you one NOT in the take home cup (unless of course you want it). Also they sell a drink in a pineapple. Get it without the pineapple or there will be a charge.


----------



## LadyBeBop

Sleepy425 said:


> I’m late to the party on this one, but just a heads up - on CocoCay the wandering bar tenders tend to have the CocoLocos in souvenir cups. These will end up costing you a few dollars because it is over the  $ cap. So make sure you ask for them to get you one NOT in the take home cup (unless of course you want it). Also they sell a drink in a pineapple. Get it without the pineapple or there will be a charge.



Thanks. However, if I get the CocoLoco in a souvenir cup, I still wouldn’t pay full price, would I? And the idea of drinking out of a pineapple is intriguing.

We are going in June, hopefully. And we already signed up for Cheers.


----------



## Sleepy425

LadyBeBop said:


> Thanks. However, if I get the CocoLoco in a souvenir cup, I still wouldn’t pay full price, would I? And the idea of drinking out of a pineapple is intriguing.
> 
> We are going in June, hopefully. And we already signed up for Cheers.


They just charge a few dollars, not the whole price.  Hope you get to go, my boys are supposed to go on a cruise in June with my parents and I am crossing my fingers they're sailing!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Sleepy425 said:


> They just charge a few dollars, not the whole price.  Hope you get to go, my boys are supposed to go on a cruise in June with my parents and I am crossing my fingers they're sailing!



Are they cruising to the Bahamas out of Miami?


----------



## Sleepy425

They leave from Jersey.


----------



## sam_gordon

Sleepy425 said:


> I’m late to the party on this one, but just a heads up - on CocoCay the wandering bar tenders tend to have the CocoLocos in souvenir cups. These will end up costing you a few dollars because it is over the  $ cap. So make sure you ask for them to get you one NOT in the take home cup (unless of course you want it). Also they sell a drink in a pineapple. Get it without the pineapple or there will be a charge.


FYI this is also the case for the wandering bar tenders around the pool deck and elsewhere.  The souvenir cup is what you're paying for.


----------



## jf256

Not the same but we have been on two cruises. But a bit of a different pov..Both from UK navigator and independence. It was a few years ago.. starbucks and evian was actually included on our first cruise. Wasnt on our second. We got the non alcoholic package. Neither of us drink. The

At least 3 black coffees a day. 3 non alcoholic cocktails and bottles of water and a hot chocolate in the evening. Was well worth it. American soda tastes horrid to me cant handle the high fructose corn syrup.. but would try if the coke machines were on board. 

 But wouldnt be worth it if i had to get the alcohol package if someone was staying in our room who wanted it. No way to hit 70 dollars if you are drinking on non alcoholic drinks.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

NOLA_Tink said:


> Where can I use it on Coco Cay (floating bars? swim-up bars?) Can I use it in the main dining room? Can I use it at the 24-hr deli for mimosas or Irish coffee in the morning?  Where else can I use it?  Thanks!!


I know you asked a few months ago and got lots of great answers but just wanted to say for us the deluxe package was worth it and neither myself of hubby are big drinkers. We do however love having some adult beverages on vacation. Here is why we loved it:
-  convenience - everything is pre-paid and with a few exceptions (we never ran into a problem) you can order whatever you want almost anywhere, bars, poolside, restaurants,  CocoCay & Labadee. 
- we got to try many drinks otherwise wouldn’t have
- package includes bottled water, I grabbed one every chance I had and always had water in our room and when we went ashore
- package includes specialty coffees and teas, other than Starbucks but there were plenty of places on the ship to get a specialty coffee both frozen and hot & spiked coffees
- package includes fresh squeezed juices such as OJ at breakfast but also slow pressed juices made to order, it might depend on the ship but on Oasis you got them in the Vitality Cafe. Made in front of you concoctions from fresh fruits and vegetables
- also included were smoothies and protein shakes
- also includes pop at restaurants and bars and refillable cups to use at the freestyle machines 

I generally had 3-5 alcoholic drinks/wine a day. Avg $11-13 each
I had one or two specialty coffees/frozen coffees a day $5-$6 each
I had one fresh pressed juice or shake every day  $6 each sometimes 2 if I was skipping a meal
Several bottles of water about $3 each 
Most days one soda $3 -$4

Those prices are approximate and vary by ship but we paid about $53 a day for our drink pkg a day. We broke even to say the least but it was mostly about convenience and flexibility and no drink bill at the end of the cruise. If we didn’t have the drink package then we probably would have not had as many specialty coffees or pressed green juices and I would probably only stick to drinks I know I like instead of trying new things... but hey we are on vacation.
We plan to get the package again. If one partner doesn’t drink then one can get the deluxe pkg and one the refreshment pkg which has everything but the booze, it’s often a steal at $20 a day. You just have to call Royal directly to get one deluxe and one refreshment pkg for the same room.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> I know you asked a few months ago and got lots of great answers but just wanted to say for us the deluxe package was worth it and neither myself of hubby are big drinkers. We do however love having some adult beverages on vacation. Here is why we loved it:
> -  convenience - everything is pre-paid and with a few exceptions (we never ran into a problem) you can order whatever you want almost anywhere, bars, poolside, restaurants,  CocoCay & Labadee.
> - we got to try many drinks otherwise wouldn’t have
> - package includes bottled water, I grabbed one every chance I had and always had water in our room and when we went ashore
> - package includes specialty coffees and teas, other than Starbucks but there were plenty of places on the ship to get a specialty coffee both frozen and hot & spiked coffees
> - package includes fresh squeezed juices such as OJ at breakfast but also slow pressed juices made to order, it might depend on the ship but on Oasis you got them in the Vitality Cafe. Made in front of you concoctions from fresh fruits and vegetables
> - also included were smoothies and protein shakes
> - also includes pop at restaurants and bars and refillable cups to use at the freestyle machines
> 
> I generally had 3-5 alcoholic drinks/wine a day. Avg $11-13 each
> I had one or two specialty coffees/frozen coffees a day $5-$6 each
> I had one fresh pressed juice or shake every day  $6 each sometimes 2 if I was skipping a meal
> Several bottles of water about $3 each
> Most days one soda $3 -$4
> 
> Those prices are approximate and vary by ship but we paid about $53 a day for our drink pkg a day. We broke even to say the least but it was mostly about convenience and flexibility and no drink bill at the end of the cruise. If we didn’t have the drink package then we probably would have not had as many specialty coffees or pressed green juices and I would probably only stick to drinks I know I like instead of trying new things... but hey we are on vacation.
> We plan to get the package again. If one partner doesn’t drink then one can get the deluxe pkg and one the refreshment pkg which has everything but the booze, it’s often a steal at $20 a day. You just have to call Royal directly to get one deluxe and one refreshment pkg for the same room.


This is super helpful info! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Jsoenning

That is good to know on the refreshment package / drink package.  Didn't know that was an option.  Good to have the prices.  It's been a bit since I've been on RCCL but remember getting morning Mimosa's delivered and after the auto gratuity they were at $15 / drink and were 80% OJ.  Note to self was order champagne for the same price and add orange juice.  :O)

To my wife and I the prices for alcohol individually sort of sky rocketed after the drink packages were introduced.  Used to be more in the $7-8 range and jumped to $12-15.


----------



## OKgirl

We always order the full beverage package if we can get it for $55/day or less.  My husband probably comes away ahead and we may lose a small amount of money with me, but we do it anyway!  We usually get a specialty coffee in the mornings (or a mimosa/bloody Mary if we're in the mood).  At lunch or at the pool we may order 2 drinks in the afternoon (poolside cocktails or beers).  We usually head in for an afternoon nap around 3 and at 5, we'll get a pre-dinner glass of wine to sip while we're getting ready for dinner.  At dinner we may order another glass of wine and have a cocktail later at one of the shows.  Although we don't even seem to feel drunk, we are drinking 5-6 drinks a day spread over 12-16 hours.  This allow us the freedom to try new drinks.  I was brave enough to try a Bloody Mary and gin martini for the first time while cruising (unexpectedly, I loved the Bloody Mary but hated the gin martini).  If I hate a drink, I don't have to drink it!  I just order another!  (If I had paid $12 for the gin martini, I would have choked it all down).  Also, if a frozen drink melts and gets watered down while at the pool, I just order another!  (I will drink the watered down drink that tastes gross if I paid $14 for it!)  My husband likes to try new whiskey or scotch brands while on cruises. I pay for this well ahead of time so we don't get a big bill at the end and it works for us!


----------



## kevtlas

I think we paid $45 per day for our July cruise. It will be our first time using a drink package, but we figured this time we are traveling with another couple so we'll likely drink a bit more. To be honest, I think we'll hit the mark in coffee, sparkling water and juice/soda throughout the day even without getting any alcoholic drinks. My oldest and I drink enough water (sparkling) in a day for like five people! Now for cruising to restart by mid July...


----------



## Robbydj13

I too always get the Dlx package as it is convenient, but I don't think I come out ahead on the deal LOL.  I do like everything being paid in advance though.  It definitely makes you drink more, although I wish Starbucks was included.  And if I am not mistaken, the smoothie bar at the gym is not included either??? Im not sure.  I am anxious to get back to cruising, so hopefully I can refresh my mind on all this soon.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Robbydj13 said:


> I too always get the Dlx package as it is convenient, but I don't think I come out ahead on the deal LOL.  I do like everything being paid in advance though.  It definitely makes you drink more, although I wish Starbucks was included.  And if I am not mistaken, the smoothie bar at the gym is not included either??? Im not sure.  I am anxious to get back to cruising, so hopefully I can refresh my mind on all this soon.


Smoothies, protein shakes and cold pressed juices are included - we got them in the vitality cafe on Oasis.


----------



## Robbydj13

HappilyEverAfter80 said:


> Smoothies, protein shakes and cold pressed juices are included - we got them in the vitality cafe on Oasis.


Ah, good info...I couldn't remember


----------



## quinnc19

Has anyone gotten it and regretted it during a port intensive cruise? I am going to Greece next year and plan to be off the ship a lot. Do you think prices might be adjusted downward because people will be spending time in port?


----------



## starvenger

quinnc19 said:


> Has anyone gotten it and regretted it during a port intensive cruise? I am going to Greece next year and plan to be off the ship a lot. Do you think prices might be adjusted downward because people will be spending time in port?


I can't answer the latter, but i do think that you're better off skipping if it's a port intensive cruise, assuming that you're ok with some day drinking in port.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

I'm booked for our first Royal cruise (on Mariner of the Seas) in December (after two cancelations), and I'm trying to understand the drinking package.

I've read the details on Royal's page, and your tips here, but I still have a lot of questions. (I usually don't spend extra money on a DCL cruise besides an iced coffee and a souvenir or two).
My family doesn't drink, so we're looking at the Refreshment Package vs. the Classic Soda Package.

Questions:
- We have two staterooms, with two adults in each. Is the rule that each person in a stateroom needs to purchase the same package or every person on the same reservation?
- Coffee: I'm picturing Cove Cafe, but I know they have a Starbucks onboard, and Starbucks in not included in any package. Is there a Cove Cafe like coffee shop? What types of coffee do they make? Fancy coffees, iced coffee, frappuccinos?
- Water bottles: One big plus with the refreshment package for us is access to bottled water. Where do you get the water bottles? Are they cold when you get them? Can I get a juice or coffee along with a water bottle at the same time?
- The description of the soda package sounds like Universal's unlimited Coca-Cola cup. Am I picturing this correct?
- Several people here are talking about smoothies. The description of the refreshment package states "Non-alcoholic cocktails (mocktails)" Are these the smoothies you're talking about? Where do you get them?
- Juices: I saw where you can get freshly squeezed OJ at Windjammers for with breakfast, do they have other juices, do they have them at other places?
- Tips: Disney usually automatically adds the 18% when you pay in cash. How is this with a package: do they add the tips already with checkout when purchasing the package online as if paying for taxes on Amazon? 
- Last question! I believe your drinking package is marked on your key. Can I grab a family member's key and pick up two drinks by myself while the other person stays seated wherever they're relaxing, or does every individual need to get their own drink (or at least be present)?


Wow, those were lots of questions. If anyone would be willing to answer any of them, that would be awesome!


----------



## starvenger

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> We have two staterooms, with two adults in each. Is the rule that each person in a stateroom needs to purchase the same package or every person on the same reservation?


Its every adult per room.



Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Coffee: I'm picturing Cove Cafe, but I know they have a Starbucks onboard, and Starbucks in not included in any package. Is there a Cove Cafe like coffee shop? What types of coffee do they make? Fancy coffees, iced coffee, frappuccinos?


On Mariner I believe you need to go to the Promenade Cafe. They should be able to do the same drinks as at Cove Cafe.

Soda should be via Freestyle machines, although I believe you can get fountain drinks from the bars and at dinner as well.


----------



## sam_gordon

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Questions:
> - We have two staterooms, with two adults in each. Is the rule that each person in a stateroom needs to purchase the same package or every person on the same reservation?


That is the case for the ultimate (alcohol included) package.  I don't believe it's the case for the non-alcohol ones.  And I'm pretty sure it's each person in a stateroom.


> - Coffee: I'm picturing Cove Cafe, but I know they have a Starbucks onboard, and Starbucks in not included in any package. Is there a Cove Cafe like coffee shop? What types of coffee do they make? Fancy coffees, iced coffee, frappuccinos?


As PP said, it would be Cafe Promonade.  I don't think Mariner has Starbucks.  That's on Oasis class (pretty sure).


> - Water bottles: One big plus with the refreshment package for us is access to bottled water. Where do you get the water bottles? Are they cold when you get them? Can I get a juice or coffee along with a water bottle at the same time?


You get the bottled water from bars/waiters.  Yes, they're cold.  Pretty sure you can get juice/coffee at the same time.


> - The description of the soda package sounds like Universal's unlimited Coca-Cola cup. Am I picturing this correct?


The soda package includes a cup that can be used at the Freestyle machines.  I'm not sure how many machines there are on Mariner.  However, I'm pretty sure with the package, you can get canned/fountain soda from any bar (obviously not the same amount of choices a Freestyle machine will offer). 


> - Several people here are talking about smoothies. The description of the refreshment package states "Non-alcoholic cocktails (mocktails)" Are these the smoothies you're talking about? Where do you get them?


"Mocktails" are exactly what they sound like... non-alcoholic cocktails.  They're not smoothies.  I know some ships have smoothie bars.  I'm not sure about Mariner. 


> - Juices: I saw where you can get freshly squeezed OJ at Windjammers for with breakfast, do they have other juices, do they have them at other places?


I doubt there's fresh squeezed juices at normal bars (could easily be wrong), but they probably have at least some juices available.


> - Tips: Disney usually automatically adds the 18% when you pay in cash. How is this with a package: do they add the tips already with checkout when purchasing the package online as if paying for taxes on Amazon?


Pretty sure the 18% is added to the price of the package when your purchase it.  You'll have the option to tip more when you get your drinks, or you can not (since you've already tipped when you bought the package).


> - Last question! I believe your drinking package is marked on your key. Can I grab a family member's key and pick up two drinks by myself while the other person stays seated wherever they're relaxing, or does every individual need to get their own drink (or at least be present)?


It depends on the bartender, but from what I've read, if your OWN key shows you have the package, they'll (generally) give you multiple drinks.    However, you shouldn't take someone else's key.  When they run the key (from what I understand), the picture of the owner comes up.  If the actual owner of the key isn't there, there could be trouble.  If you want to get more than one drink, ask if you can get two on your package.  The bartender/waiter will either tell you yes or no.


----------



## jf256

Last cruise we went on was in 2018 please bear in mind.

Questions:
- We have two staterooms, with two adults in each. Is the rule that each person in a stateroom needs to purchase the same package or every person on the same reservation? _Each stateroom - unless you have a medical exemption - such as a recovering alcoholic in the room. At the time if this was the case then they had to have the non-alcoholic package added. We don't drink - so we got the non alchoholic package. The changes to the structure now means that the price difference between the 2 packages is quite substantial. If you have two non drinkers - stick them in the same state room - especially if they are connected on the same reservation - I know that people have done this even if they are staying in different rooms. _
- Coffee: I'm picturing Cove Cafe, but I know they have a Starbucks onboard, and Starbucks in not included in any package. Is there a Cove Cafe like coffee shop? What types of coffee do they make? Fancy coffees, iced coffee, frappuccinos?
_The first cruise we went on - starbucks was actually all their was on site - so it was include - long gone those days. Cove Cafe is a coffee shop - decent enough coffee with all the fancy options. We are big coffee drinkers and averaged 4 a day plus a hot chocolate in the evening that we took for a walk around the promenade, or to the room. 
The free coffee in the  buffet area is terrible - you can go to the bar near the windjammer and order a proper coffee. Do this. _
- Water bottles: One big plus with the refreshment package for us is access to bottled water. Where do you get the water bottles? Are they cold when you get them? Can I get a juice or coffee along with a water bottle at the same time?
_First cruise was premium water eg Evian - second was some other type of water that definitely did not taste as good but was fine. You are supposed to only get one drink by card but (at least previously) you could pretty much always get a bottle of water on top. If you get them from the bar they are stored like other drinks in the fridge. However; you can also get them as you are queuing to leave for excursions - crew member grabs them out of a big bucket and scans your card.  _
The description of the soda package sounds like Universal's unlimited Coca-Cola cup. Am I picturing this correct? _Never had them on the cruises we went on - but yes it is a free style coca-cola cup similar to those at five guys. _
- Several people here are talking about smoothies. The description of the refreshment package states "Non-alcoholic cocktails (mocktails)" Are these the smoothies you're talking about? Where do you get them? _When we went - no they weren't included but if there is a vitality cafe on board - they now are - not sure about the mariner. _
*"PRO TIP*
All of the signature juices, smoothies, and protein shakes at Vitality Café are included in Deluxe and Refreshment Beverage Packages." Vitality Cafe | Healthy Food on Cruises | Royal Caribbean Cruises 
- Juices: I saw where you can get freshly squeezed OJ at Windjammers for with breakfast, do they have other juices, do they have them at other places? _Yes see above_ 
- Tips: Disney usually automatically adds the 18% when you pay in cash. How is this with a package: do they add the tips already with checkout when purchasing the package online as if paying for taxes on Amazon? _A__lready included in the price of your package. But if you want to add additional gratuity on - when you scan you card there is an option to add a tip. We always stick a bit on the end of the cruise for the coffee places, favourite bartenders etc. _
- Last question! I believe your drinking package is marked on your key. Can I grab a family member's key and pick up two drinks by myself while the other person stays seated wherever they're relaxing, or does every individual need to get their own drink (or at least be present)?  I dont think you rare _ supposed to - but I've done this - however not getting 2 drinks for myself - just one each and saves 2 people going up. Especially in the theatre, or casino or something where you have a spot you have saved etc. _


----------



## sam_gordon

I did find this on my Cruise planner (also for Mariner, but July '22) for all drink packages :


> *Important details and advisements*
> 
> All Beverage Packages exclude any beverages served inside licensed Starbucks® stores.



And, regarding everyone in a cabin needing to get a package, this text is only seen on the "Ultimate" (alcohol) package:


> *Important details and advisements*
> 
> Each adult of legal drinking age assigned to the same stateroom must purchase this package.


So A) it's every adult in a STATEROOM and B) it only applies to the Ultimate package.


----------



## yellowfish78

We have two cabins going - two adults in one and two in the other. In each cabin, there is only one person that drinks. Will they allow a transfer? If the other two who don't drink buy the refreshment package?


----------



## danceintherain

yellowfish78 said:


> We have two cabins going - two adults in one and two in the other. In each cabin, there is only one person that drinks. Will they allow a transfer? If the other two who don't drink buy the refreshment package?


You have to call to book this. The "official" rule is that exemptions to the rule are only allowed for medical and religious reasons, but I expect they don't verify either.


----------



## Jaydee51

yellowfish78 said:


> We have two cabins going - two adults in one and two in the other. In each cabin, there is only one person that drinks. Will they allow a transfer? If the other two who don't drink buy the refreshment package?


put the two drinkers in same room since both will purchase drink package. put the non drinkers in other room. then sleep wherever you want.


----------

